# Osprey Air Combat?



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2015)

Seen a few of these, are they any, are they worth buying, or...?


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 17, 2015)

That book isn't bad Jan but I guess it depends on how many books you already have on the -105. 201 pages long, lots of photos and descriptions though quite a few photos are found in other books. Personally, you can't have too many books on a given subject as one may have the info you're looking for that the other authors may have missed.



Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2015)

Much obliged my good man...
I've got a newfound interested in the Thud and Hun, thought that I'd snoop around for some books....see what I'll found regarding Wild Weasel and Misty operations....


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 17, 2015)

.... you'll enjoy this then:

http://theaviationist.com/2014/03/13/wild-weasel-f-100/


----------

